# Total Recall is on soon (spoilers, but who *hasn't* seen this movie?)



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

See you at the party Richter


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shit film is fucking shit!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Shit film is fucking shit!



You are so wrong it hurts


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

fuck off! awesome film is awesome


----------



## N_igma (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Shit film is fucking shit!



Ooooooooh controversial.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

Michael Ironside is in it. Hence it's not shit.

And three-tit woman as well

'ooh baby! you make me wish I had three hands'


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

utter balls


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

its certainly watchable.

for some reaosn i blur it and 7th day together though so can never remember how good it is. 7th day was utter utter shite.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Shit film is fucking shit!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

It has to be one of the films I've watched the most, but I still love it every time.  What channel?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It has to be one of the films I've watched the most, but I still love it every time.  What channel?



ITV 10 35



Shame it's ITV, fucking ads


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly what is good about it, it's a straight man's "Fifth Element" without Mila Jovovich.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Michael Ironside is in it. Hence it's not shit.





That.  I'm sure I've even got it on video as I used to watch if often because of Michael Ironside


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Honestly what is good about it, it's a straight man's "Fifth Element" without Mila Jovovich.



How is it remotely like Fifth Element? 

I love that film too, but it's like comparing two completely different things.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> How is it remotely like Fifth Element?
> 
> I love that film too, but it's like comparing two completely different things.



as in they are both kinda shit but one has Mila Jovovich and the other has Arnie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Honestly what is good about it, it's a straight man's "Fifth Element" without Mila Jovovich.



fifth element was triumph of style over substance.


Total Recall is a triumph of Michael Ironside and Arnie.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fifth element was triumph of style over substance.
> 
> 
> Total Recall is a triumph of Michael Ironside and Arnie.



Total Recall has neither style or substance.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> but it's like comparing two completely different things.



best simile ever!


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Total Recall has neither style or substance.













nuff said


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> best simile ever!
> 
> 
> dave



I lol'd


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> as in they are both kinda shit but one has Mila Jovovich and the other has Arnie.



They are not both shit, they are both excellent, but very different.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Honestly what is good about it, it's a straight man's "Fifth Element" without Mila Jovovich.



Get your ass to Mars!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> best simile ever!
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

it's Phillip k Dick, Paul Verhoeven, Michael Ironside, Arnie, Great special effects, three tits, the guy in the guy's stomach, and loads of other winning items.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 11, 2009)

_Total Recall_ also has a pre-_Basic Instinct_ Sharon Stone.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Get your ass to Mars!



You think this is the real Quaid?  It is!

Oh, and how hot did Sharon Stone look in this... Mind you so does the other bird


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

If Brad Dourif was in it too it would be the greatest film of all time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> it's Phillip k Dick, Paul Verhoeven, Michael Ironside, Arnie, Great special effects, three tits, the guy in the guy's stomach, and loads of other winning items.



Love the way everyone just calls him Arnie cos his surname is a chore to spell


----------



## Flashman (Jun 11, 2009)

Who gives a shit what you believe? In thirty seconds you'll be dead, and I'll blow this place up and be home in time for Corn Flakes.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> If Brad Dourif was in it too it would be the greatest film of all time.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

right dickheads i'm giving this another chance, if it's still shit youse owe me!


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

I love this damn film.

This is the best bit. "Two Weeks".


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the midget mutant whore who looks just like the Olsen twins


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I just hate the crude tackiness of it, i like my sci fi's to be stylised to fuck and not in a comical way.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> I like the midget mutant whore who looks just like the Olsen twins



Right that;s definitely earned it another chance.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh and Ronny Cox is in it too. And the Doctor from _Voyager_ plays the JohnnyCab.


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> I like the midget mutant whore who looks just like the Olsen twins



The three-titted one is my fave. Though I don't think I would.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I think I just hate the crude tackiness of it, i like my sci fi's to be stylised to fuck and not in a comical way.



Pitch Black is the perfect sci fi B movie in style, concept and casting.

However not many such come along. Sometimes you just have to take the rough with the smooth and enjoy a sci fi romp.

See also: Silent Running. A deeply melancholy slice of 70's low fi sci fi


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> The three-titted one is my fave. Though I don't think I would.



Baby, you make me wish I had three hands...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

Right, screw you guys I'm going upstairs to watch it on the big tele


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> JohnnyCab.



Forgot about the Johnnycab!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Baby, you make me wish I had three hands...



so already did that line


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I think I just hate the crude tackiness of it, i like my sci fi's to be stylised to fuck and not in a comical way.



I like that.  Verhoeven's style is one of the most unique in cinema.


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

And Sharon Stone's first major role as teh sexeh...


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> so already did that line



Then FUCK YOU Cohaagen


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I like that.  Verhoeven's *style* is one of the most unique in cinema.



Not what I'd call it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> And Sharon Stone's first major role as teh sexeh...



She really is unbelievably hot.  The bit where she says "You can tie me up!" to try to get him to stay, well if it was me it would be a tough choice...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Not what I'd call it.



Why?  His films are visually completely different from anyone else's.  He's got an individual style every bit as worth as any obscure arthouse director.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2009)

'Get to the chopper'

and when I say chopper I mean tele.

laters fewls!


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, hang about. 1990 really was a great year for the Stone.






*cough*

Wow she looks a bit like our new Bionic Woman, what's her name Michelle off of Eastenders?

As you were.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> And Sharon Stone's first major role as teh sexeh...



I had a wank over her in that film once.

Desperate, desperate days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Flashman said:


> I had a wank over her in that film once.
> 
> Desperate, desperate days.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Why?  His films are visually completely different from anyone else's.  He's got an individual style every bit as worth as any obscure arthouse director.



It's unique, it's also just shit looking.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Flashman said:


> I had a wank over her in that film once.
> 
> Desperate, desperate days.



Do it again. Nostalgia wanking ftw.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

As no one _seems_ to have mentioned it, what channel? Great film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> As no one _seems_ to have mentioned it, what channel? Great film.



3, just starting


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Man, I'd be keen nowadays. If I wasn't such a gent. *rubs knees*






Right, the music is starting. I'm excited!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> 3, just starting



Found it, cheers, kept scrolling though and getting nothing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Even my dad liked this, and he hates 95% of violent films.  Said he just loved the 'what is reality?' feel of it


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Eye-popping effects are still great too, even with Arnie's groaning, bizarre acting style.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

His mogadon style of 'acting' suits the dreamlike feel of the film


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

SPOILER ALERT!!!

!
!
!




!
!
!



!
!
!




Thing that's so beautiful about this movie, apart from the fact that it's a Philip K Dick adaptation... you never really know if it was an implanted adventure or if it all really happened.

I think we can forfeit spoilers, no?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 11, 2009)

I really wish they'd do more Ray Bradbury adaptions. The RB Theatre was okay but a bit cheap.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Film seems to suggest that widescreen tv has died out by 2084


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck you ITV Wales. Srsly. 

I'm gonna have to download it instead.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

title edited, just in case.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

I can never quite decide if this or Robocop is better


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Fuck you ITV Wales. Srsly.
> 
> I'm gonna have to download it instead.



www.filmon.com

Nearly as good as tele, the ebst streaming thing I've ever seen


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I can never quite decide if this or Robocop is better



robocop by miles.


dave


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

this is better. there are some really tedious bits in robocop. this hits top gear as soon as the fight breaks out in the recall clinic and doesn't stop


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> title edited, just in case.



Good call, it's an exellent movie and I'm jealous of those who are watching it for the first time!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> www.filmon.com
> 
> Nearly as good as tele, the ebst streaming thing I've ever seen


they don't have it 
but they do have running man


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> they don't have it
> but they do have running man



Eh? It should be a live ITV stream


----------



## Flashman (Jun 11, 2009)

Running Man is ace but Recall pisses all over it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

ah, ok. I was looking in the movies section. tv streaming doesn't work on macs


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Shame; this is the best streaming programme I've ever seen by a mile


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Running Man was a Stephen King adapt... never as good as the K Dick.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Are schizoid embolisms real?


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> tv streaming doesn't work on macs


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Are schizoid embolisms real?



I had one once. Too much E and solvents.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

I bloody love The Running Man but i've never seen Robocop. Should I attend to this failing?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


>



http://www.filmon.com/

on this website


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I bloody love The Running Man but i've never seen Robocop. Should I attend to this failing?



Yes.  Immediately.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Neck snap-tastic


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> on this website



Did you install the player?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Neck snap-tastic



Proper good eighties violence with crunching neck snapping, bloody shootings and liberal use of the F word


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

The new PC World advert is awesome.

Ooops, sorry.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Did you install the player?


mac version 'coming soon'

can't be bothered to load windows, nearly bedtime anyway


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Proper good eighties violence with crunching neck snapping, bloody shootings and liberal use of the F word



They use polystyrene and balsa wood sticks to get those neck snappings right.

Go on Sharon, hit 'im in the bollocks!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> The new PC World advert is awesome.
> 
> Ooops, sorry.



The new PC World advert is bizarre. Basically seemed to say that this woman never, ever spoke to her grandchild and the only attention she got was the occasional webcam conversation with a bored child and her hamster. Sad.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooo I'd have fought her any day. She is teh sex


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Tied up Sharon for the win!

Denied. Decked her with the Cornflakes.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ooo I'd have fought her any day. She is teh sex



'You can tie me up', oooooooh.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> Tied up Sharon for the win!





YouSir said:


> 'You can tie me up', oooooooh.



Heh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Loving the oversized tracking device


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone remember that bloke who just snogged the Stone from the movie Scanners?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

That x-ray scene remains one of the best special effects skits of any film ever.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

And here's Ronnie Cox


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

And here's turbanised Arnie, bet Daniel Craig would never do that for the character.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 11, 2009)

total recall is an ace film. pop will eat itself even wrote a song referencing it. and yes, sharon stone is sexy in it.

paul verhoven has done some wicked films. and some awful ones. showgirls. jesus christ 

black book is fucking ace, but not exactly a barrel of laughs.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 11, 2009)

i cant belive you lot are doing play by play while watching this.

its silly.


dave


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck, seen this film a hundred times and wasn't planning on watching it in full tonight but this running commentary might just make me to watch it through 


ETA: LOL @ post above reinforcing my point


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol at the massive explosion of the Johnny Cab when it hit a wall


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> That x-ray scene remains one of the best special effects skits of any film ever.



It's been done loads since, for sure, Minority Report was one of the best modern takes... but wasn't there a scene in the Bond movie Dr No that was pretty much identical, where Connery and the luscious Ursula Andress had to go through the x-ray screen for a radiation shower?

I seem to remember almost identical camera angles and stuff...


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

Everyone's favourite quote coming up very soon now...


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i cant belive you lot are doing play by play while watching this.
> 
> its silly.
> 
> ...



It's not. It's an epic thread if people carry this to the final scenes.

Unfortunately I can only carry this up for another 15 minutes or so as I have something more important to do.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> It's been done loads since, for sure, Minority Report was one of the best modern takes... but wasn't there a scene in the Bond movie Dr No that was pretty much identical, where Connery and the luscious Ursula Andress had to go through the x-ray screen for a radiation shower?
> 
> I seem to remember almost identical camera angles and stuff...



Don't recall, but I can't imagine it stands up as well these days, Total Recall's version still looks believable, regardless of all the new technology. Only things which really date this film are some of the clothes and the cars.

Side note though, are the Johnny Cab drivers actually based on any real human being? Or just random? No idea why I care, but still.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

pk said:


> It's not. It's an epic thread if people carry this to the final scenes.
> 
> Unfortunately I can only carry this up for another 15 minutes or so as I have something more important to do.


 You can have sex later


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> You can have sex later



How does sex count as being more important than this film?


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

"Get your ass to Mars!" Beautiful


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

_Get your ass to Mars_


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Arnie woman  And yes, my running commentary is a lil' sad.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2009)

Arse..I missed the start.

*Grabs DVD*

Fuckin ace film


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ads again.

I quite like the shape of the Toyota Yaris.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> That x-ray scene remains one of the best special effects skits of any film ever.



I think that was one of the first fully integrated computer generated visuals used in a feature film.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Archetypal 80's/90's bad guys, even if none of them are English, Arab or Russian.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Goldfish really aren't evil pets though...


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Goldfish really aren't evil pets though...



It's a CUNNING METAPHOR


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> It's a CUNNING METAPHOR



Aaaah, of course, yes... quite...


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

Not long to three-tit woman now!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Venusville


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> Not long to three-tit woman now!



Must be three of the first breasts I ever saw right there


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhhh yes!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

I enthusiastically look forward to the future, with it's three breasted women, midgets and mutants. This and Mad Max, best dystopians futures going.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

So, who: Melina or Sharon Stone's character?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

This is one of the best bits.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So, who: Melina or Sharon Stone's character?


 Difficult... very difficult... might have to be Sharon's character.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So, who: Melina or Sharon Stone's character?



Melina, but dressed as Sharon Stone's character. And with three breasts. *Cough*


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2009)

Melina, last seen as Michelle Rodriguez's mum in Lost, has held up pretty well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sharon Stone every time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Melina, last seen as Michelle Rodriguez's mum in Lost, has held up pretty well.



Fuck, I didn't notice that.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Shit film is fucking shit!


revol68, seriously, you are quite possibly the most out of touch, most detached from reality, person who has ever posted in this forum!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> Difficult... very difficult... might have to be Sharon's character.


Not difficult at all, Melina was a bit of a minger if we're quite honest! Sharon Stone by a country mile


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

nice fighting moves by Sharon there


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bitchfight!


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 11, 2009)

A remake is on its way (well pre production in the pipeline anway)


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

People just don't deliver pithy lines or kill women so readily in the modern movie industry.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Not difficult at all, Melina was a bit of a minger if we're quite honest! Sharon Stone by a country mile



Like fuck she was, surely I'm no the only one to defend Melina here?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

This Virgin ad is shite, as well as being bizarrely sexist.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Not difficult at all, Melina was a bit of a minger if we're quite honest! Sharon Stone by a country mile



I think I'd have a 30 hour orgy with Sharon Stone and then marry Melina.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2009)

I do like Virgin Atlantic's ad.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Like fuck she was, surely I'm no the only one to defend Melina here?



Nah Melinas a babe I reckon, hard bird aswell which is always good like


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Like fuck she was, surely I'm no the only one to defend Melina here?



Melina is attractive but Sharon Stone is way hotter.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> I do like Virgin Atlantic's ad.



Why? Really can't see the reason in it. Mind you I do think the 80s are a bit shit, so maybe I'm missing some vague nostalgic kick there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Like fuck she was, surely I'm no the only one to defend Melina here?



Definitely not. I thought she was well hot too.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Melina is attractive but Sharon Stone is way hotter.



You're talking about Sharon Stone though, gotta think within the bounds of Total Recall, where Melina's the cool one, character and looks wise.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Melina is attractive but Sharon Stone is way hotter.



Sharon Stone's more raw sex.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

Olsen twin! Olsen twin!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2009)

He killed three boob lady! ;(((((


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

This is why we need to colonise Mars really, bar fights and bad assery.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

And women with three breasts, only some of whom get shot by the Man.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

Here comes Quato... I was impressed with this bit when I first saw this film.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw you bastard.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

The bit where he breaks out of this machine is one of the finest pieces of graphic violence ever.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

'See you at the party'  Good old Ironside


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

'It's about Goddamn time' - You've failed to kill him for the whole film, don't go blaming someone else for not ordering you to.

And poor fishes.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

I've always wondered about the fishes. Some of them were barely moving. I don't think fish welfare was a high priority when filming that scene. I wonder how many they went through.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

T & P said:


> I've always wondered about the fishes. Some of them were barely moving. I don't think fish welfare was a high priority when filming that scene. I wonder how many they went through.



No idea about the fish, but I'm told they killed at least 4 mutants to make the film, now that's real art.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

Hollogram watches ftw.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

No hologram watches when everyone things you have one for even greater win.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

Shoots him three times and all in the same shoulder, rookie mistake.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Was the 'atmosphere on mars' bit in the Dick original?  Or was it a bit of candy bolted on at the end by Hollywood?


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

Good eye popping action. You wouldn't see puppetry like that today...


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

Almost brings a tear to the eye, but not quite.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

Good stuff, and good thread. Like having a bunch of Urbanites in your living room for the film.

Now I should go to bed really. Nighty night


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Night. Me too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Haven't had this much fun watching a film and posting on here since Red Dwarf - Quarantine


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2009)

Heh, good thread indeed, but I'm off to bed too, see y'all next time I hope, Urban film night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

fucking ace. Ironside on top form, Arnie delivering great justice.

Token 'I got five kids to feed man' bloke was ace as well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

DC do you know the answer to my question above re. the original book and this and the sacchariney 'atmosphere created on mars' bit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So, who: Melina or Sharon Stone's character?



Melina for the being beasted, Sharon for the tied up doing the beasting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Melina for the being beasted, Sharon for the tied up doing the beasting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> DC do you know the answer to my question above re. the original book and this and the sacchariney 'atmosphere created on mars' bit?



didn't happen in dicks book. Much like Do androids dream/bladerunner a lot of license has been taken.

Dicks story iirc was way more concerned with the mind bending 'what is real' aspect. As is his wont.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've never read any of his stuff.  I ought to.

It does seem to make for good cinema, even if the adaptations are quite loose.  Minority Report and another really dodgy but quite fun Affleck film called Paycheck are both based on the same PKDick short story, despite being totally different films. 

Apparently the Truman Show is an unacknowledged copy of one of his stories, Time Out of Mind IIRC


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

Fascist mods editing mah title


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Fascist mods editing mah title



What was it again?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, I've never read any of his stuff.  I ought to.
> 
> It does seem to make for good cinema, even if the adaptations are quite loose.  Minority Report and another really dodgy but quite fun Affleck film called Paycheck are both based on the same PKDick short story, despite being totally different films.
> 
> Apparently the Truman Show is an unacknowledged copy of one of his stories, Time Out of Mind IIRC



YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TO GO AND GET HIS BOOKS NOW!!!!


Man in the High Castle and Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch are good little novels to start.

I'd urge you to grab Second Variety, a great set of short stories, the title one being a story that pre-empts this Cylon rubbish.

He isn't the greatest of writers, but he is a very good ideas man and the scope of his ideas eclipses the sometimes less-than-verbose writings. Truly a Sci Fi great and you NEED to read his stuff.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

I know man.  I might get one tomorrow.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

I liked Time Out of Joint and We Can Build You, personally.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Time Out of Joint's the one which Truman Show is meant to have ripped off, right?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I liked Time Out of Joint and We Can Build You, personally.



We can remember it for you wholesale seems relevant

available to read (for free!) here

http://ita.extractionpoint.com/read/Dick, Philip K - We Can Remember It For You Wholesale.txt


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers DC


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 12, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> total recall is an ace film. pop will eat itself even wrote a song referencing it.



My God, it must be a bone-fried classic then.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking ace. Ironside on top form, Arnie delivering great justice.
> 
> Token 'I got five kids to feed man' bloke was ace as well.



I use that line whenever my actions are questioned.  and guess what?  I aint even married...


----------



## isitme (Jun 12, 2009)

interesting fact : the bits on earth were filmed in mexico city's train station


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2009)

I have never seen it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2009)

isitme said:


> interesting fact : the bits on earth were filmed in mexico city's train station


I get the feeling that mexico city has more than one train station...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 12, 2009)

railway station.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> My God, it must be a bone-fried classic then.



yep. what higher accolade is there, really?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 12, 2009)

Anything by Paul Verhoeven cannot be other than interesting and intelligent, even if it's early Verhoeven. 'Getting it' is another matter. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> this is better. there are some really tedious bits in robocop. this hits top gear as soon as the fight breaks out in the recall clinic and doesn't stop



No way, robocop has more humour (I'd buy that for a dollar), more depth (it is, at its core, a study of what it means to be human), more social commentary (it's clearly anti-capitalist, anti-regan, anti-american) and giant fuck off robots with guns for arms.

Total Recall has slightly better action and a cool sci fi headfuck plot, but it cannot compete in the long run.  Fun, but throw away...

Starship Troopers, I think, deserves an honourable mention, btw.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 12, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Honestly what is good about it, it's a straight man's "Fifth Element" without Mila Jovovich.


Total Recall has nothing in common with Fifth Element.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Total Recall has nothing in common with Fifth Element.



Apart from them being the two films i've watched most, ever.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Apart from them being the two films i've watched most, ever.



Yay, another Fifth Element fan.

Never understood the stick that film gets.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought it was well done, but the plot was a bit shit.

Oldman was on form and the set designs were excellent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

And Tricky. 
I just loved the idea of taking a futuristic dystopia and making it all bouncy and fun and Ed up.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yay, another Fifth Element fan.
> 
> Never understood the stick that film gets.



Two reasons I think: Chris Tucker and Lee Evans. If only they'd managed to get Prince to play the DJ as was the original intention.

And the inclusion of Tricky was wonderfully bizarre. "Nah nah that's impossible, I'M Korben Dallas".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Tricky's voice is so unique, I wish he'd do more films.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

I like his wikipedia entry.



> He appeared in a significant supporting role in the 1997 Luc Besson film The Fifth Element, playing the right-hand man Michael to evil businessman Mr. Zorg. He reportedly put off actor Gary Oldman (who played Zorg) because, while he had his back to the camera, he was eating a Twix bar, to Oldman's anger ("He's facking eatin' a Twix!").


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

T & P said:


> 'See you at the party'  Good old Ironside



I was _so, so_ happy when he appeared in "Terminator: Salvation" - you can't go wrong with Mr. Ironside.... though I think his appearance in "Starship Troopers" is my favourite but it's a close one


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was _so, so_ happy when he appeared in "Terminator: Salvation" - you can't go wrong with Mr. Ironside.... though I think his appearance in "Starship Troopers" is my favourite but it's a close one



Scanners all the way. Revok is an ace character


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Scanners all the way. Revok is an ace character



Yeah, 'tis a good one - I really ought to watch that again sometime as I've only seen it a couple of times whereas for some reason I seem to watch "Starship Troopers" every few months


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys should definitely see him in the Machinist. Plays a different kind of character (but still a badass).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I like his wikipedia entry.



I was talking to an American friend the other day who had absolutely no idea that Gary Oldman was British!


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't happen in dicks book. Much like Do androids dream/bladerunner a lot of license has been taken.
> 
> Dicks story iirc was way more concerned with the mind bending 'what is real' aspect. As is his wont.



there is almost nothing from 'Wholesale' that makes into into the film!  There is talk of Quaid being a superspy who _went_ to Mars, but the action never leaves the earth. And actually, there isnt any action.  The ending is very silly and unfilmable (well, it could be filmed, but i suspect most of any audience would find it cringeworthy)


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I was talking to an American friend the other day who had absolutely no idea that Gary Oldman was British!



From New Cross isn't he? His sister is Big Mo in Eastenders.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

I didn't realise that! (about big mo)

A good early one of his is The Firm, one of the few half decent football hooligan films


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> there is almost nothing from 'Wholesale' that makes into into the film!  There is talk of Quaid being a superspy who _went_ to Mars, but the action never leaves the earth. And actually, there isnt any action.  The ending is very silly and unfilmable (well, it could be filmed, but i suspect most of any audience would find it cringeworthy)



Most of Dick's writing is virtually unfilmable. The only adaptation that stayed reasonably faithful was _A Scanner Darkly_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Most of Dick's writing is virtually unfilmable. The only adaptation that stayed reasonably faithful was _A Scanner Darkly_.



I think the right director could do a good job with Second Variety


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I didn't realise that! (about big mo)
> 
> A good early one of his is The Firm, one of the few half decent football hooligan films



half being the key word there!

He's much better in Meantime, Prick Up Your Ears, Rosencrantz & Guildestern Are Dead, or even Sid & Nancy


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> We can remember it for you wholesale seems relevant
> 
> available to read (for free!) here
> 
> http://ita.extractionpoint.com/read/Dick, Philip K - We Can Remember It For You Wholesale.txt


That was - weird.


----------



## 8den (Jun 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was _so, so_ happy when he appeared in "Terminator: Salvation" - you can't go wrong with Mr. Ironside.... though I think his appearance in "Starship Troopers" is my favourite but it's a close one



Ham Tyler in "V"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

ooh they're re-making V as well. I might even put my hand in my pocket and *pay* to watch that (rather than wait n torrent)


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I think the right director could do a good job with Second Variety



Incidentally this was on last night - 
'Screamers with Peter Weller so bonus SF points there, but could have done with better effects and a decent score/soundtrack.


----------



## 8den (Jun 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ooh they're re-making V as well. I might even put my hand in my pocket and *pay* to watch that (rather than wait n torrent)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2009)

TwilightPilgrim said:


> Incidentally this was on last night -
> 'Screamers with Peter Weller so bonus SF points there, but could have done with better effects and a decent score/soundtrack.










nice one, didn't know about this movie

*heads to piratebay*


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 12, 2009)

One of the best things about readin PKD is working out which chapters (and in some cases whole books) that he wrote while completely twatted on phets.

Robocop is a way better film than Total Recall on so many different levels, but TR is way more fun and has more star quality...Robocop has more quotable lines to, I reckon...

Still, 'Consider that a divorce' is a top line.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 12, 2009)

Scanners? FFS you people.

I'm Daryl Revok!


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2009)

that looks good


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 12, 2009)

T & P said:


> that looks good



Look like a good cast as well.

I love Morena Baccarin.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 14, 2009)

watching it now on korean TV in English...classic arnie and good point about what is real/unreal...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2009)

extra dry said:


> watching it now on korean TV in English...classic arnie and good point about what is real/unreal...



let us know when when you reach the 'get ya ass to mars' bit


----------



## revol68 (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry shit film was still shit.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 14, 2009)

Sharon stone in there as well totally forgot about that, just had the shot out at the train station


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 14, 2009)

total recall is ace. 
Verhoven - and arnies - best film. 

Fith element is shit.

And nobody quoted one the best lines in the film - Arnie's - 'consider that a divorce' having just wasted Sharon Stone.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> total recall is ace.
> Verhoven - and arnies - best film.
> 
> Fith element is shit.
> ...



*AHEM*



kyser_soze said:


> One of the best things about readin PKD is working out which chapters (and in some cases whole books) that he wrote while completely twatted on phets.
> 
> Robocop is a way better film than Total Recall on so many different levels, but TR is way more fun and has more star quality...Robocop has more quotable lines to, I reckon...
> 
> Still, *'Consider that a divorce' is a top line.*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Look like a good cast as well.
> 
> I love Morena Baccarin.



Oooooh yeah, one of the hottest birds on the planet.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> utter balls



So utterly wrong. It's the awesomest kind of cheesy goodness.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oooooh yeah, one of the hottest birds on the planet.



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1072555/board/nest/138783957

Should make you happy


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1072555/board/nest/138783957
> 
> Should make you happy



Or get us arrested....


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> *AHEM*



Ah - Consider this an apology then.

But you're wrong about robocop being way better.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2009)

Very good


----------



## rikwakefield (Jun 15, 2009)

Total Recall is great!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1072555/board/nest/138783957
> 
> Should make you happy





Probably the best looking bird I've ever met 'in real life' was this girl in my Halls at Uni.  She was from an Iranian background but totally westernised, and always described herself as 'Persian' which sounded incredibly sexy.

Anyway, she was more or less a double of Morena Baccarin


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't like it, and wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

You ought to like Robocop though dlr.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn't like it, and wouldn't watch it again.



Oooh you are stern today!

I now have an imagine of you dressed as Queen Victoria


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You ought to like Robocop though dlr.


Why?

I saw it when it came out, but didn't think much of it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Why?
> 
> I saw it when it came out, but didn't think much of it.



I would have thought the politics of it would have appealed to you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I would have thought the politics of it would have appealed to you.


I don't remember any politics.  I just remember Robots.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't remember any politics.  I just remember Robots.



It's all about how disastrous it would be to privatised the police.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's all about how disastrous it would be to privatised the police.


Ah, I see.  

I thought it was all about bangs and whizzes.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I thought it was all about bangs and whizzes.



It's quite clever though, as with all its violence and brutality it could easily appeal to the sort of people who want to privatise everything.  And yet it's really satirising that viewpoint.

Verhoeven's only one of very few people who can pull this off, along with Jonathan Swift and Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I just don't really like the genre.  Or, indeed, action movies.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm afraid I just don't really like the genre.  Or, indeed, action movies.



Could you not see that Robocop was intended to be satirical?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Could you not see that Robocop was intended to be satirical?


It was a very long time ago, but probably.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't remember any politics.  I just remember Robots.



For a refresher try the


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2009)

8den said:


> For a refresher try the


Ah, yes.  Now I remember; I didn't like it.


----------

